# Is this forum dominated by a few big-hitters?



## RedRag

Hi all,

I don't want to cause trouble, but wondered on the opinions of other small-time users who despite using the site regularly, rarely feel the need to comment on every other thread, or start a thread every five minutes, and if they feel that this website is dominated by a few people with 2,000 odd posts to their name.

Sometimes I feel the vibe "once the 5,000-poster has spoken, the rest of us should shut up".


----------



## TrentinaNE

RedRag said:


> Sometimes I feel the vibe "once the 5,000-poster has spoken, the rest of us should shut up".


Hi, RedRag. If you have a specific grievance regarding a post or poster, please take it up with the moderators of the relevant forum. We certainly don't want an atmosphere that squelches contributions from new members, but it's difficult to address a problem (if one exists) without more specific indications. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

> if they feel that this website is dominated by a few people with 2,000 odd posts to their name.


This website has more than 180 members with 2000+ posts to their name (proof) and a vast majority of them is active. Too large and too heterogeneous a group to constitute some kind of oligarchy that could dominate something.

A member with a high postcount obviously rubbed you the wrong way. Does it justify sweeping generalizations?


----------



## RedRag

No, no this isn't a personal thing against anyone. No one has rubbed me up the wrong way. Its just a feeling I get sometimes. I justed wanted to explore the theme a little.


----------



## EmilyD

RedRag,

I have not been here that long and have felt welcomed by many.  I _did_ get confused in one thread within the Spanish-English area, and was, it seemed to me, chastised by one individual. But there was no mention of the # of posts either of us had authored. 

There are customs and habits here, like in any community, and learning them is not an instant process!

But how dull this world would be, if it were so uncomplicated.

Best wishes to everyone here and _please_ check out my Congrats thread for Erasmo and add a word or smile...

Nomi


----------



## Etcetera

Frankly speaking, I had similar feelings during my first days at WR. But then I realised that the community here is very open-minded and friendly, and all you need is to come up and speak, and you'll be mostly welcome!


----------



## jlc246

Here is an opinion from a new member with not very many posts (although I have more in my first month than I will have time for on a regular basis!) I'm so glad there are members who use the site, whether we post often or not. I do not post often in the language I am learning, but I read posts in that language and use the dictionaries often. I think the main idea is that this site is a wonderful collection of resources and all the members and non-member users contribute to its success and ability to stay alive. 

I think all members of the community are very important, and I think most, if not _all_, of the members with high post counts agree. In other threads, some of the highest posters have expressed their feelings that post counts do not make them more important. The moderators have made clear that they are also members and post as participants. I think some of them feel quite sensitive about having high post counts, particularly if many of those posts come from a role in which they contribute answers to a lot of questions. Sometimes they even feel a bit embarassed by a high post count, as though people will judge them (as talkative or whatever).

Sometimes I do find it a little intimidating to post after an opinion that seems authoritative in one way or another, whether because of a high post count, a join date from a year ago, an opinion from a teacher, or a grammar rule that is expressed particularly clearly. However, I try to post based on whether I think I can contribute and not worry too much.  (Sometimes I worry anyway, but usually someone reassures me.)

I like reading something about a member (that the member is willing to share) along with the facts or opinion expressed in the post. It's interesting to see where people are from, what their languages are, when they joined, their post counts, and the relevant experiences they share. It helps me to understand and appreciate what they post, but I am learning to be careful not to judge them by it. The frequent posters are often very kind and informative. I don't get the sense that they feel they should have the last word or that they think they are more important than I am.

Best wishes -


----------



## panjandrum

A big thank you to jlc246, in particular - for that perspective on the nature of these forums.

As one who has been around a long time, it never ceases to amaze me how much there is to learn here, every day.  You really shouldn't assume that someone with 5k+ posts is posting less nonsense than someone with 5 posts.


----------



## Loob

I've only been here a couple of months, but one of the things I feel is magic about the forums is that everyone can have their say, and everyone's input is worthwhile.

So, RedRag, don't feel daunted. Just muck in, like the rest of us!

Loob


----------



## .   1

G'day from the Thousand Kilo Pink Kangaroo in the room.

I will address this point directly as I am utterly sure that I am familiar with the problem encountered by Red Bull.

I contribute to two forums here and I have a high post count and strong opinions but they are only my opinions.

If I contribute an opinion on a subject I expect it to be pulled apart and subjected to rigorous peer review.

I consider that WR has quite a few people who I consider to be my peers and I deeply value their opinion.

I will confess that I came onto these forums as a self proclaimed bigot with a lifetime of built up bile and grief regarding America and all things American.
I gleefully exulted when I saw some anti American threads. I spouted nonsense about calling such people as U.S.Americans and rubbish like that. 
I saw arrogant American opinions everywhere.
I saw even more arrogant anti American crap spouted and I laughed.

Then I saw another anti American thread and another and another and you get the drift.

There was no outlandish response from any American. Aussies would have been right in your face in between blinks for any and all of the disgusting generalisations that are coated in saccerine and posted by oh so po faced urgers had they been about Aussies and we walk and talk just like Yanks.
My mother is deeply bigotted against Americans. She was a bright young thing when, as she repeats like a mantra, American Sailors and Soldiers were, "Over paid, over sexed and over here!"

I began to notice deep and thoughtful posts eminating from America and I began to think.
I met a few people here who could be my reflection but that they have an American accent.
I discovered that a bloke's president is not that bloke.
No country has an honest political system.
I am deeply ashamed of my own at the moment but that is not me and I do not know anybody who supports Little Johnny (but they threw babies overboard) HCoward and would not civilly speak twice to such a person.

I am now more amused by anti American rants but I do read them to find out about the poster. A bloke learns more from lies told than truth spoken.

I am more amused that someone would feel intimidated by me as though my opinion carries any weight at all around here.
I am one of the more regularly deleted contributors and have been on the constant edge of being banned ever since I first joined.
Many people are outraged by my opinions and consider be to be Satan incarnate so I would assume that any person feeling at all pressured by my opinion would readily find a coterie of supporters.

This forum has allowed me to meet a wide range of people who would otherwise be denied to me.

I certainly do not agree with all opinions posted.
I certainly do not believe that all members here are genuine and honest.
I am absolutely convinced that there are opinions available here that are not available any where else in the ... anywhere.

If I post an opinion it is not because I want to see my opinion but that I want to see opinions of my opinions and then I want to discuss our differences of opinions to find out that we are all in this mess together.

.,,


----------



## LV4-26

At this point of the discussion, I'm not sure you are all talking about the very same topic.  RedRag mentionned starting a thread "every five minutes". Well, I , for one, feel the need to start a thread when I have a question to ask and just that. For instance,  I've read or heard something which I'm not too familiar with or sounds strange, etc and need to have my doubts cleared up. IMHO, that's mostly what these forums are for.

Unless......you guys are talking about a non-linguistic forum, like Cultural Discussions, as .,,'s answer seems to suggest. But then CD is only about 10% of the site.


----------



## .   1

LV4-26 said:


> At this point of the discussion, I'm not sure you are all talking about the very same topic.


I'll take that under advisement.
If I could find a bookie to give me odds any better than London to a brick I would lay a thousand dollars that I am right on the money.

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

There is a thing called Zipf's Law which has moved out of its realm of language and into a wider series of applications.

Largely, it says that in any community there will be big, medium and small and that one should not draw a value-judgement based on size. 
Just because Forer@ 123 has 987,654 posts to their name it doesn't mean that they are the most helpful, or the most inquiring, person here. They may post "I agree" quite a lot.
And conversely, the common questions have probably all been asked, so the regular visitor who asks questions less than once a year is probably raising matters of huge importance - having used the site correctly and found answers to all their other questions.


----------



## heidita

maxiogee said:


> Just because Forer@ 123 has 987,654 posts to their name it doesn't mean that they are the most helpful, or the most inquiring, person here.


 
It should mean though, that they (we ) know about some regulations better. 




> having used the site correctly and found answers to all their other questions.


 
This is really a good point. I have several students who use WReference on a regular basis but are not even registered. They use the dictionary or the below mentioned threads correctly and wisely. If everybody did that, many a new post would be superfluous.


----------



## fenixpollo

RedRag said:


> Sometimes I feel the vibe "once the 5,000-poster has spoken, the rest of us should shut up".


 I would really like to know what behavior you observed, RedRag, that caused you to feel this vibe. If it's something that a poster with a big post count did to make you feel this way, it's important to discuss it with that person or with another member that you trust that could bring it up to that person. Since humility is a trait that I've observed in almost all of the Senior Members I've come into contact with, I think that anyone who has unintentionally offended a Junior Member or who has come off as high and mighty would like to know it, so that they can at the very least correct their attitude, and ideally apologize.


----------



## panjabigator

I used to feel intimidated when I first came here.  But then I became encouraged because I realized that I am in the same "room" with a myriad of other learners, each brought here by a shared passion for different cultures, languages, etc.  This site is amazing, and I think the more you explore around, the more your fears will subside.  Mine certainly have.

Don´t ever feel like that once a 1000 count poster has made their statement, all is said and done.  Some people have good opinions and are excellent at playing devil´s advocate.  So if a post in response to something you have written may come off a bit tough, just keep that in mind.


----------



## lsp

Post count means nothing. As has been said, it could be a person who posts 25 times day and still hasn't been here very long. Could be someone who posts rarely but has been here since the forums began. Could be someone who says "Thanks" and "You're Welcome" and "I agree" a lot. Could be someone who asks questions and never answers or the other way around. 

Just try to get out of the forum what *you* personally came here for. When you're here long enough you'll have your own opinion of each member's proficiency in a language or the value of his/her contribution to a lively Cultural debate. That's all that counts. Forget post counts as a measure of anything more than the number of times _someone_ has submit _something_.


----------



## Whodunit

When I came here for the first time, I also felt quite strange among members who had already posted more than 1000 posts. Formerly, it was a highlight to reach 500 posts, then the limit went up to 1000, and now it's kind of sensation if someone reaches 10,000 posts. However, this is not the case because we post more nonsense than at the very beginning, but because our forum grows and because there's much more to answer and to discuss. We have more than 50,000 members, more than 30 forums; when I came here, there were only 1000 members and 10 forums (if at all!), if I remember well.

You shouldn't feel embarrassed posting an interesting reply among all the 5000+ members. They should give you the feel of a well-working forum with many active members. I personally feel much more comfortable in a forum like this than in a forum where you can post as a guest and where you won't find more than 100 active members (those that post at least once in a week).


----------



## .   1

When I first came here I didn't give a damn about post counts and i care less about them now that I am come to understand them more.

When you hit the red triangle and your post count clicks over.  Maybe this should be publicised and the red triangle would then get a workout and mods would have a few more deputies to help them with their drek work to give them more time to contribute positively.

There seem to be many administrative functions that cause rapid post count growth.

On the other edge of the sword are the strangely confident low count posters.
I am confident that many devious members maintain alternate Dorothy Dix identities to allow them to ask ugly questions or post obscene and pornographic opinions.

All in all post counts mean nothing.
Look for the cleverness of the parry and thrust not at the size of the member.

.,,


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

. said:


> Look for the cleverness of the parry and thrust not at the size of the member.
> 
> .,,



I thought it was always about the size of the member!  (Ducking and running...)

What's your definition of a small-time user, RedRag?  Some of the most interesting foreros among us have fewer than five hundred posts, but every one is worth reading.  Many have been around for a coon's age into the bargain.


----------



## danielfranco

Another thing to consider is that a few long-time users (or high-count posters), because they have had more practice toeing the line, know how tersely and sarcastically they can reply before having to apologize for being rude. Regretful, but it does happen from time to time.

I remember when I was a new member it seemed to me that the long-time resident people here were very eager to tear your post apart the moment you pressed the "post" button, and it seemed rather intimidating.

But now that I been around a bit longer I realize that I have learned so many new things in these forums mostly because people here are willing to exchange a few salvo volleys in order to get a valid point across.

So, don't let an older member's bad attitude keep you from all the wonderful knowledge available in these forums. If that senior member is anything like me, you will notice that his opinion can be safely ignored.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

I personally did not experience many problems in my early days in the forums. I remember the first question I posted was about Catalan (at a time where it didn't have its own forum yet) and everybody was incredibly kind and eager to help.
I think most peope here are that way, both big-hitters and junior members.
Of course, some new members might not be aware of some of the community rules but that is easily forgivible, although they should make a point in reading the posting guidelines. 
More than staying off-topic I think it's important to abide by the first and simplest rule: saying hi, thank you and being polite.
Unfortunately even some "experienced" foreros often forget this, and give answers like "I already knew all that", "So what!" or other niceties.
I'm just glad it is a minority doing this...


----------



## TrentinaNE

DrLindenbrock said:


> Unfortunately even some "experienced" foreros often forget this, and give answers like "I already knew all that", "So what!" or other niceties.
> I'm just glad it is a minority doing this...


No matter what someone's post count is, if they post a rude message, please use Report-a-Post to bring it to the moderators' attention.  Thanks!

Elisabetta


----------



## DrLindenbrock

TrentinaNE said:


> No matter what someone's post count is, if they post a rude message, please use Report-a-Post to bring it to the moderators' attention. Thanks!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Oh sure you're absolutly right! I wasn't implying that the number of posts should make the difference. 
As for "rude messages", you know, it's not always that easy to determine if someone's response is rude or not, provided that he/she doesn't use "bad" words.
I appreciate you mods wanting to help us and defend us, but I also realize that you have many other task to carry out, including participating in the forum as members. 
Perhaps we the normal members should take out the courage and scold rude posters ourselves... of course, this would be more effective if we all sided together, not leaving the one who made the first step in a no-man's land...
I'll try to do my best.


----------



## jlc246

There is at least one thread in which the mods have encouraged us to use the red triangle (Report Post) to bring posts/threads that might have problems to the moderators' attention. According to the discussion, this has several advantages over answering yourself. 

The one I am thinking of is in Comments and Suggestions and has the title Red Triangle Button, so you can easily find it using the "search titles" function. (If you use the advanced search to limit it to the C&S forum, it will be faster.) Several others also discuss the topic and can be found by using "search posts."

Best wishes -


----------



## Nunty

Actually -- and I hope this isn't heresy -- I've sometimes wondered if it is really necessary to have a visible post count at all. We need to know who is a moderator, but for the rest of it? What purpose is served?


----------



## heidita

Chaska Ñawi said:


> I thought it was always about the size of the member! (Ducking and running...)
> .


 
Sorry, Chaska, I wonder what member (should I say _whose _) you are talking about!  



danielfranco said:


> If that senior member is anything like me, you will notice that his opinion can be safely ignored.


 
If that isn't just a typical daniel-answer... 



DrLindenbrock said:


> Unfortunately even some "experienced" foreros often forget this, and give answers like "I already knew all that", "So what!" or other niceties.
> I'm just glad it is a minority doing this...


 
I am surprised at this post. I am a "big-hitter" and have never seen a post like this.

Sometimes some individual forum rules might look intimidating to new members. For example on the German forum, the correct spelling is very much doted on! We all agree to this, but some forers , as on the Spanish forum this is not an issue, don't understand the insistence of the mods.

Also the correcting of spelling is very much disagreed on. Some newbies take it harsh when they are corrected. I do so all the time and get some very bad answers. Normally these members are not corrected by the mods. (like for example on the English only and the German forum) Of course, I am aware, the spanish forum is enormous, much more so than the others. But once, when a completely new memeber, Spanish native and with a real Spanish spelling problem stated "I don't *want *to be corrected, leave me alone, I will report you", the mod intervened and told the newbie that spelling corrections were *not* optional! 

Some though (may be most) are really grateful. We have one very nice Egyptian on the (Spanish) board who used to spell badly, no punctuation at all, no caps. So I corrected several times and sent a Pm. She/he now is the best speller on the board and is really grateful, as a PM showed. But she/he might be an exception.


----------



## .   1

Nun-Translator said:


> Actually -- and I hope this isn't heresy -- I've sometimes wondered if it is really necessary to have a visible post count at all. We need to know who is a moderator, but for the rest of it? What purpose is served?


On a heresay basis I think that I would be very comfortable with such heresy.
Hearsay or should I say seesay evidence indicates that some posters enjoy to rush their post counts.
Maybe this is ba good thing...

.,,


----------



## Etcetera

Nun-Translator said:


> Actually -- and I hope this isn't heresy -- I've sometimes wondered if it is really necessary to have a visible post count at all. We need to know who is a moderator, but for the rest of it? What purpose is served?


Interestingly, I've never seen a forum without this post count feature. Maybe it simply cannot be disabled.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

DrLindenbrock said:


> Perhaps we the normal members should take out the courage and scold rude posters ourselves... of course, this would be more effective if we all sided together, not leaving the one who made the first step in a no-man's land...
> I'll try to do my best.



Actually, the triangle is the preferred option.  The moderators can then step in and deal with the situation before the thread deteriorates into a squabble or series of rebukes.


----------



## .   1

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Actually, the triangle is the preferred option. The moderators can then step in and deal with the situation before the thread deteriorates into a squabble or series of rebukes.


Amen sister!

.,,


----------



## ErOtto

panjabigator said:


> I used to feel intimidated when I first came here. But then I became encouraged because I realized that I am in the same "room" with a myriad of other learners, each brought here by a shared passion for different cultures, languages, etc. This site is amazing, and I think the more you explore around, the more your fears will subside. Mine certainly have.


 


Etcetera said:


> Frankly speaking, I had similar feelings during my first days at WR. But then I realised that the community here is very open-minded and friendly, and all you need is to come up and speak, and you'll be mostly welcome!


 
I couldn't have expressed it better.



panjandrum said:


> A big thank you to jlc246, in particular - for that perspective on the nature of these forums.
> 
> As one who has been around a long time, it never ceases to amaze me how much there is to learn here, every day. You really shouldn't assume that someone with 5k+ posts is posting less nonsense than someone with 5 posts.


 You cannot imagine how I do agree with that.  



heidita said:


> This is really a good point. I have several students who use WReference on a regular basis but are not even registered. They use the dictionary or the below mentioned threads correctly and wisely. If everybody did that, many a new post would be superfluous.


 I used to do so at the beginning. But now, I feel "the need to give something back" (where possible  ) for all the things I've learned here.




. said:


> Some of us do bother in the least and we at least bother but to bother at least is the least of my concerns.


  Well said.


----------



## LV4-26

ErOtto said:


> I couldn't have expressed it better.
> 
> You cannot imagine how I do agree with that.
> 
> I used to do so at the beginning. But now, I feel "the need to give something back" (where possible  ) for all the things I've learned here.


I'm glad to see someone with a post count under 1,000 bring back the original topic.
I don't know that the propensity for correcting others' spelling mistakes is linked with the post count.


----------



## xrayspex

I don't want to see the post counts go.  

There are a lot of things that a high post count doesn't mean, but there is one thing that it does mean:  that person contributes.  This place wouldn't exist without contributors, and although I only participate in a few forums, I *do* see a correlation between high post count and HOW INTERESTING THAT PERSON IS.   I also have not noticed any heavy posters who seem to post only to hear themselves talk (or whatever metaphor applies in a text-only environment.)


----------



## Nunty

xrayspex said:


> I don't want to see the post counts go.
> 
> There are a lot of things that a high post count doesn't mean, but there is one thing that it does mean:  that person contributes.  This place wouldn't exist without contributors, and although I only participate in a few forums, I *do* see a correlation between high post count and HOW INTERESTING THAT PERSON IS.   I also have not noticed any heavy posters who seem to post only to hear themselves talk (or whatever metaphor applies in a text-only environment.)


I understand what you are saying, I think, but surely we can know if a person has "said" something interesting without looking at the post count.


----------



## cherine

*May I remind you all that this thread is not about correcting fellow foreros' mistakes (there's another thread about this topic).*


----------



## danielfranco

xrayspex said:


> I don't want to see the post counts go.
> 
> There are a lot of things that a high post count doesn't mean, but there is one thing that it does mean:  that person contributes.  This place wouldn't exist without contributors, and although I only participate in a few forums, I *do* see a correlation between high post count and HOW INTERESTING THAT PERSON IS.   I also have not noticed any *heavy posters who seem to post only to hear themselves talk* (or whatever metaphor applies in a text-only environment.)



[bold text is my emphasis]

Ah, my dear Radiographic-Goggles, this means you have not read much of my work here...



No, but seriously, folks... I think the post count is as valid a reference of the dependability of the poster as whether or not he is a native of whatever language you're interested in: the native speaker, high-post, long-time member could be just as mistaken as a non-native person with ONE post (even discounting the possibility of typos).
But it is less likely.
However, does that mean that a native big hitter should have the very last word?

_Mais non, dammit!!

_And don't let nobody tell you no diff'r'nt, ya hear? Give 'em heck. Report them with the red triangle of thread doom if they get cheeky with you. Maybe even another senior member would step in and defend you. It has happened before.


----------



## geve

> Is this forum dominated by a few big-hitters?


 
Seniority brings no special privilege on this forum, and big-hitters can be made to disappear in an instant just like the first-time spammer, so there's your proof that they don't control anything. Remember that, because you might well be a 2000+ poster one day! 

Maybe your impression is due to mere statistics - you notice more people who post often.


----------



## winklepicker

Personally, I think more important than the size of the hitter is the typical content of their posts. There are some regular posters whose names I always click on with anticipation and pleasure: Nun-Translator, LRV, Emma42, Panj, Cuchu come instantly to mind but there are many others.

Then there are others whose habitual pedantry elicits a groan of foreboding, and here I mean people like.. 

_aaarrrgggghhhhhh! Put me down, Mods!_


----------



## RedRag

Thank-you to all who contributed to this thread. As I said, I have had no specific problem with any specific member. It has been interesting reading your answers.


----------

